# Expiration of SeaChem products?



## Fishguy5000 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello. I'm just getting back into the hobby after a few years of ignoring my tanks, and I was wondering if I can still use my products even though they are a few years old. I have 2 unopened bottles of Flourish Excel that I probably purchased in 2003, an open bottle of Flourish that has been open for about three years (but refrigerated the entire time), and an open bottle of Flourish Potassium that has not been refrigerated. Think these are still any good?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to APC! 

From the Seachem sponsor forum:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/34701-product-shelf-life.html


----------

